# Rebuild or Replace Chevy 350???



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Son has an 86 Chevy Silverado with a tired motor and transmission. Would it be more cost effective to have the motor and tranny rebuilt or pick up a new one? I found a combo from JEG's for $2500 with a good warranty. 

Chevy 350 with TH400.

Also looking for a good recommendation for a shop near The Woodlands to do the rebuild if the cost works out better this way. My son will use this as his truck to and from school. We are not looking for a hot rod. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

would probably be cheaper to rebuild. Trick is finding a good mechanic to do the work. Send a pm to carryyourbooks and get his brothers phone number. he is a mechanic, he should be able to give you a ball park on what would be better.


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

this seems like a good deal http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-P...sh=item5d4f691433&afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Factory Crate Engine--NEW NOT REBUILT W/ WARRANTY ONLY WAY TO FLY*

If this is this the one you are looking at.. we have used several of these over the years for older trucks and they work great even put one in an older Corvette..

GM Performance Parts 19244450 Crate Engine...

Do a Google search for this part number and a lot of vendors will come up but Jegs has as good a price as anyone with free shipping and no tax.

Chevrolet Performance 19244450 - Chevrolet Performance 350ci/290HP Deluxe Engine $2,593.99

Chevrolet Performance 19260380 - Chevrolet Performance Hydra-Matic 4L65-E Four-Speed Automatic Transmission $1,914.99

The warranty is good no matter who installs it and you can go to your local GM dealer for warranty..

I am getting ready to put a combo like this in a IH Scout.. they are not a race engine by any means, but they are very good and run on regular gas.

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.crateenginedepot.com/Performance-Engines-C556.aspx


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Anderson Engine
579 McKenzie St, Lewisville, TX 75057

I have used this place for a rebuilt long block with great results. Great prices but they don't seem to have a website.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That truck is begging for a crate LS3 smallblock and a built TH400.....just sayin' 

http://www.crateenginedepot.com/LS3...9244097-new-19258770-19301326-P10590C556.aspx


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice truck, I would go with the combo. Take your time and search for the right deal and warranty to include the shop for install.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Like Supergas said crate motor is the way to go. Different HP levels to choose from and a warrenty.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Crate motor for sure.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong with crates or combos for that matter. Makes the job DIY Weekend work.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I would go with the crate package deal. Very clean looking truck. I am searching for an '82 short wide to build and it appears there is a very good market for them currently.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like the TH400 trans. BEAST of a transmission!

One of these days i'd like to drag home a short bed chevy like the one in your pic. I had a 1985 silverado in high school, and i loved that truck. Ran the wheels off of it.


----------

